# Bedlington x Whippet??



## clm100 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all, I'm very new here to please be nice! 

I'm after a bit of info on what a bedlington/whippet cross is like. I'm off to look at a litter on Sat but before I go I'd like to know what I'm letting myself in for as, obviously, if the breed is not gonna work for me or the family there's no point in going to see them. Our situation is that we have 2 kids - 5 and 3 - and the youngest will be starting nursery in the next week. This means I have 2 hours each morning free of children which I can devote to training etc. My husband works full time, sometimes away from home so I would be the main trainer/caretaker of the pup.

I understand from other threads that a 25/75 mix is usually preferable to tame some of the terrier out but this litter is a 50/50 mix. I've previously had a terrier x spaniel un-neutered dog which I managed to tame successfully so I'm fairly confident of taming that side, as much as is possible anyway.

I would not be planning to work the dog so it would be purely a pet and I have a slight concern over the chase/speed/running off aspect. I live in an area with lots of beaches and woods so its not like there's a big danger of traffic etc but I still don't fancy wandering through the woods for 2 hours trying to find the little beggar! My plan would be to work hard on recall training from as soon as the pup arrived but I'm wondering how successful this can be when their natural instinct is to chase and hunt?? Especially as it would not be a worker. 

Also how easy are they to train in other areas such as agility etc as this is something I would be interested in looking at after basic training is fairly well established to add some extra interest.

Any input from anyone would be very gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The Bedlington Terrier cross whippet is really a type of lurcher. Its quite a popular cross as a working dog to catch rabbits and rats. There is some info on this link.

LURCHERS - redhunta's rural pursuits


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

One of the first dogs I had. If bred from workking Bedlingtons they can be a llittle bit fiesty if you don't keep on top of them. Recall was never a problem even with working dogs


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

My mum has this cross, she's 16 now 
Lovely little dogs, she was 2 when they got her and she did have a habit of going off hunting  but always came back. 1 of mine does it too. Just a case of standing still and waiting. Or like Hawksport said train them properly 
Enjoy and photo's lots of photo's us lurcher people will love that


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

The most famous bedlington/whippet was the original Jeremia Greengrass' dog on Heartbeat - owned by a friend of mine - quite challenging in as much as very much a mind of his own, but very much loved and a great character! He did agility in his own way and was, of course, a great actor


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

I have had a few Bedlingtons over the years and never really had too much bother with them in term of training, with all dogs the more you put in the more you get out.

You'll have to let us see some pics if you get one.


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

PennyGC said:


> The most famous bedlington/whippet was the original Jeremia Greengrass' dog on Heartbeat - owned by a friend of mine - quite challenging in as much as very much a mind of his own, but very much loved and a great character! He did agility in his own way and was, of course, a great actor


Aww that's brought back some memories! Me an my grandad used to love that show. Xx

Sorry for goin OT!


----------



## Ronniepups (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, did you like what you saw in the litter? I, completely and totally biased towards this cross, as that's exactly what Ronniedog is, and personally I couldn't ask for a better dog. Recall is fine - sometimes takes a few seconds while the selective hearing switches itself on/off, but that's all. Loves to run (I strongly believe they NEED to run, and if Ronniedog were only ever exercised on the lead, he wouldn't be nearly as fit and happy as he is), but loves to sleep, very quiet. There's a lot of terrier in there, but in Ronnie's case - all of the best bits and none of the worst!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

A friend of mine has this cross, she put a lot of research in as her family has had lurchers in the past and she knows some crosses can be a handful. She always swears Gypsy is the perfect dog, full of character but gentle as a lamb, their daughter, now 6, was born premature and was quite fragile for the first few years and Gyspy has always been an angel despite being very full of energy at times as well. She looks funny in the wet though, looks like shes had a bad hair day with a centre parting


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got very good recalls from whippets and terriers - I've only fostered one Bedlington Terrier, and not for very long so I don't know the breed very well, but if you train in the right way from day one then you shouldn't have a problem. They wouldn't be used as hunting dogs if they ran off and never came back.


----------



## Ameliarate (May 9, 2011)

Oh that's what I want if I ever get another dog. Unfortunately our house is too small as our lurcher is part deerhound and very big so we can't get another.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a beddy X whippet, but his a 75/25 mix. His currently 16 weeks, havent had too much trouble with training the recall, he gets a bit 'deaf' when he sees something but ive found providing a chase with me usually helps.

He lives with a cat who he wants to play with, but the cat isnt best pleased, however will try and chase any cats when out in the street, i am noticing this more and more.

His very much true lurcher, loves nothing more than sleep and cuddles!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Gosh this brings back memories Years ago we had a working lurcher and I remember this was a v recognised cross for lurchers - as already mentioned.

Coincidentally, ours was also called Gipsy. She was Saluki/whippet x Deerhound.

I can only suggest you bear in mind this is primarily a working cross so could possibly need a little more stimulation than a non working type.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Please can anyone help me find a WhippetxBeddlington ?? My last girl was whippetxJR & was an amazing girl to train & love & I am missing her so much but having no luck at all finding a new Whippet x so far & the Beddyxwhippet looks a beautiful cross.
Any help much appreciated thank you


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Bedlington's are uncommon in the US. I've only seen them at shows. It seems they and crosses are more common in the UK, so perhaps you can look to some people who hunt in order to find one.


----------



## amietarrant1991 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, i am currently looking for the same breed, i live in sussex if anyone has any idea where i could find a bedlington x whippet breeder?? Thanks!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Couple around here, no idea on temperament or anything but they look stunning.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Have PM'd you


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> Couple around here, no idea on temperament or anything but they look stunning.


You're near Bedlington itself, aren't you?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes just a few miles away, is it that Bedlington they are from, i did wonder LOL.
BTW saw a stunning Bedlington yesterday on a school trip, he just appeared around the corner and was accosted by 6 little girls before i could stop them, he just stood there as good as gold and lapped up the attention. If he is an example of the breed then we all need one


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> Yes just a few miles away, is it that Bedlington they are from, i did wonder


Yes it is, the Bedlington Terrier was a dog often kept by the miners.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Wish we'd had one, my Dad was a miner so we always had a budgie.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

steveshanks said:


> Yes just a few miles away, is it that Bedlington they are from, i did wonder LOL.
> BTW saw a stunning Bedlington yesterday on a school trip, he just appeared around the corner and was accosted by 6 little girls before i could stop them, he just stood there as good as gold and lapped up the attention. If he is an example of the breed then we all need one


Mine is from West Yorkshire haha but I took him back to Bedlington last month for an extended family reunion. 170 Bedlingtons I think there were... a world record! And not one bad word said between them. Mine is almost a year old now and I must admit he is wonderful around children he adores them! He's not even been brought up around them but as a breed they just seem to have a very loving nature.









In regards to finding a Bedlington whippet there are several groups on Facebook which can probably point you in the right direction for a good breeder or a rescue. Just type Bedlington whippet into the search bar and look under groups.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Think the OP may have changed their mind, I have PM'd saying I can let her know where we got our Emma (Beddy Whippet) from if she is willing to travel to Norfolk but have not heard back.
As regards their nature our girl adores children, she had just been for her second walk (12 weeks old) past the school, all the children rushed to see her and we could not get her away she just wanted to stay with them, tail did not stop wagging.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Lovely photo of lovely dogs ;o)


----------

